# Weighting a Poly Frame



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I was tinkering with one of my XDs today (like normal), and considering a tungston guide rod for added non-recipricating weight up front in the frame... to reduce muzzle flip.

I also happen to be a golf nut, and build/modify many of my own clubs.

Looking closely at the frame in my XD, I noticed there is a slim, but availible space between the recoil spring and guide-rod assembly and the frame. About 1/8" of clearance.

I removed the slide/barrel/guide-rod from the frame, and cut 5 strips of lead tape (the kind used to adjust swing-weight on golf clubs). It is a lead strip, about 1/32" thick, and maybe 1/3" wide, on a tape-roll. I measured the distance of the gap inside the frame and laid one strip of lead tape down the inside of each frame rail, one directly in the bottom, and then one more down each side. Five pieces of lead tape, about 2" long each. I pressed the tape into the frame recess firmly (it is completely removeable and does not mar anything)...

I reassembled the gun, and function tested the slide... doesn't touch.

I pulled out a blow-drier, and on low heat, pressed the lead into the frame as tightly and smooth as I could get it, and retested... fine.

I'm going to take it to the range tomorrow and run a few dozen rounds through it, disasembling often to check everything.

The lead tape adds a few ounces (I haven't weighed it yet) to the front end of the gun, and like a heavy guide rod, should reduce flip a little. Assuming it stays in place, it does not effect function at all, and may even qualify for the "no external modifications" rules for IDPA and USPSA Production Class???? There is a weight limit, but it isusually 2-3 oz ABOVE factory weight.

This may be a better solution than a guide rod... and it costs about $2. Combined with a heavy guide rod, it might really tame the muzzle...

Ideas???

Jeff


----------



## Dal1as (Jan 11, 2009)

I know this is pretty old but how did everything turn out. I've got an XD45 tactical I'd like to try this on.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I used a stainless guide rid in a Glock 19 I had once. It worked a lot better (for me) than the plastic one. It had a heavier spring that allowed me to use a hotter load :smt033 It's well worth the try you ask me.


----------

